# How much weight can my mini pull?



## Domino0- (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a two year old mini stallion. He's about 24 inches when he was last measured, and around 250 pounds, and a little tubby. When I bought him I had no intention of using him as a driving horse, but I think it would be fun. I know he is too young to pull weight now, but I just wanted to know if he was big enough to pull me so I could start his groundwork now. I personally think he's too small.






Also, what is the recommended weight and height for a driving horse?


----------



## Taxi (Nov 30, 2005)

I am not positive but I think that they can pull twice there weight.


----------



## nootka (Dec 1, 2005)

Boy, are you sure he's 24"? That is rather tiny...and 250 lb. at that height seems pretty "off" but if you say that is what he is, I have to go with that.

I would NEVER drive a horse that small, but that is just me.

I know the horses under 30" and so can do it, and I've seen proof, but I am not a small person, so my drivers have been closer to 34" where possible.

Just makes a slightly more balanced picture?

I have heard everything from Twice their weight to TEN times their weight, but I try to stick with no more than double their weight on the flat.

We rarely do much uphill if the load outweighs the horse, and for sure not with a horse that is not fit! Horses need a good deal of time to accustom their bodies to the task they are doing.

Think about it: would you go run a marathon if you'd never done one, and your daily routine consisted of very minimal walking?

My driving horses weigh around 225-275 lb (32"-33.50"), depending on the horse, and I've never put a load more than 450 lb. behind one, that is considering cart and gear as well as the human(s) and "accessories" in the cart, too.

Making sure the cart is well balanced and the harness fits properly is another HUGE factor as to how much the horse can pull.

Above all, if you are inexperienced with driving, and want to train this guy to do a good job, and be kind to him, have a trainer help you. If you have to wait til he's four or five to start, then he will last you that much longer.

I would imagine with a horse that small, you are going to have a TOUGH time finding cart and harness to fit him.

Oh, and I don't know that there is a recommended height or weight for a driving horse, as each horse will vary their weight according to their build and fitness level, also height is arbitrary as in I would know that a 30" horse that was fit and sound and well trained could easily pull someone around, and be very suitable for a child's driving horse, even an adult's if they were conditioned properly and otherwise sound. Just depends on the situation.

This is just my .02 based on the information presented to me.





Liz M.


----------



## Domino0- (Dec 1, 2005)

I pretty sure that's how tall he was, I'll have to measure him again tomorrow. Maybe I read the measuring tape wrong, maybe it's 152, and I'll have to measure that again.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 1, 2005)

Think about it. That is the height of my Dobe bitch!! Would you drive \ Doberman??

Oh and I am "Mrs Don't Diet" but even I think that weight for height is off!!

My old stallion is 28" and weighs around that in winter, maybe 10-15 kgs less in summer.

I think you need to measure with a stick on concrete and get him weighed properly and then we will have a better chance of assessing the situation.

I do think he is too small to drive, and even if he turns out to be 26./27" I have one that small and I would not see him as a driving horse.


----------



## Domino0- (Dec 1, 2005)

He's about the size of my labrador. But my lab is pretty big for a lab.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not sure how you have been measuring but, failing a proper stick to do the job I have had good results with a broom pole and a stick- Get someone to help you and just make sure the stick is level. Make a mark on the pole and then measure off with a tape measure.

For weighing- different people on here have had different results with weight tapes. I find on my horses, so long as I know roughly how much each is supposed to weigh- so I weigh them once a year, and pull the tape tight just behind the withers, it is accurate enough for worming anaesthetic/dosing, etc- all the things you need weight for.

I keep a book with all the weights in, it is fine for letting you know whether they have gone up or down, too.

I do hope you are a little bit wrong and height and weight as otherwise your colt is going to look a bit like an animated koosh ball!!!


----------



## Domino0- (Dec 1, 2005)

I just went out to measure him. I couldn't find my tape that I had used before, so I used a yard stick. He has grown since July when he was last measured(by the lady who owned him before) We measured him on the day I bought him, and I could swear it was 24". Now when I just went out he is between 30 and 31 inches, looked to me to be 30.5. I think the reason I still thought he was 24 inches is because the woman told me he wouldn't grow much more at all, so I hadn't bothered to measure him. I feel like a complete fool, sorry for confusing you all!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 1, 2005)

No problemo!!

I'm glad you were wrong, it means the weight is no problem and also....DaDa....he is big enough to drive, so, Whoopee, you can start shopping for harness and carts!!!


----------



## Domino0- (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought I'd post some pictures of him. It was quite dark as it was only 7:30











He's a dirty boy right now, I've never had him for a full summer, so I can't wait to get him on sunflower seeds and oil and see him as a sleek shiny boy. I hope he'll have a beautiful dappled grey coat.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Dec 1, 2005)

Good that he is now taller!!!! AND, it make his weight pretty correct, also



Now, you won't have so many issues with the driving.

I do have two very small ones who are broke to drive.....27" (just barely!)....and they do require special carts/harness. While they are fun for around the yard type driving, they are just not competetive in a show ring atmosphere. However, it is quite good for exercise for them with proper care as to terrain, length of time, their condition, weight to pull, etc., etc.

In my case, these two are father/daughter and almost a matched pair....which would be a really cute combo for a team for local parades, etc.


----------

